# I need suggestions for Mr. Tuff



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I would like to have my friend Mr. Tuff Dog attend a class and earn his "Canine Good Citizen" and or "Therapy Dog" certifications. I think his disposition and just being the Tuff Dog could make someone happy. I would love to be able to take him to the Children's hospital and nursing homes. 

I know it is a long shot but has anyone ever heard of the following. She was originally from New Jersey?

What questions should I ask? Any help would be very much appreciated. This has become very important to me!

http://www.thedoggiejoint.com/DJ_CSS/about.html


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I dont have any answers for you, but wanted to say good luck! Let us know what happens


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree that tuff would make a wonderful ambassador for children's hospitals and/or retirement homes.

I have never pursued either CGC or therapy dog certs, but I think you will achieve yoru goal in short order.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I am in the process of registering my two goldens through the Delta Society. Here is the website:

www.deltasociety.org

This is a great site to get all the info you need about therapy dogs and how to become registered.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Way to go Mr. Tuff! I've just started checking into this for Maggie and me. 

http://www.akc.org/events/cgc/program.cfm?page=3.

Look forward to learning more here.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Alan, Selka took his CGC through our local obedience club and then got his therapy dog certification through the Delta Society which is the primary therapy dog certification accepted by most hospitals/nursing homes/schools etc. I'd see what certification this trainer uses. I know here some people/trainers have come up with their own certification but then certain hospitals etc don't accept it.

I am sure Tuff will be a great therapy dog!! So cool you are excited to do this!

It is a wonderful feeling to see how much joy your golden brings to people.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go Tuff dog. If I were in the hospital, who else would I want to see??

Tally and Finn took there TDI tests ( Therapy Dog International), and it is just a little more challenging than CGC. If you work a little on supervised separation, exposing Tuff to crutches and wheelchairs, crazy hats and umbrellas, and making sure he is good with the "leave it" command, those are some good first steps for TDI.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What fabulous goals! 

Call and see if you can go watch a class. See how well the instructor fits with these guidelines:

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonl...sition_Statements/how to choose a trainer.pdf


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

This is fabulous Al!! You and Tuff will make a great team (well, you already do!). Let us know what you find out.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you all for the encouragement and suggestions. I have checked out the Delta Society web page and there is a lot of good information.

I called the number for the trainer that I posted a link to in the OP. When the phone was answered a very tired voice answered and I said I was trying to get in touch with Beth Williams. She said this is Beth and I told her my name and asked about training schedules. She said I am so sorry but I am in the hospital and on morphine. She thought I was a co-worker calling or she would not have answered. I could not help but feel bad but what can I say. She said to call her back next week and she hopes to be home.

She is the closest trainer I could find and she is about 30 miles away. My next option is Atlanta or Augusta. Both cities are 80 - 90 miles away. 

Ill not give up

Thanks again everyone..... I think my boy would make a wonderful visitor to someone who needs a smile!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I too think Tuff would be a wonderful service/therapy dog. Have you thought of taking him to visit our wounded warriors also? I think he would be greatly appreciated, especially by amputees who are learning to adapt. 

I'm so happy that you've thought to go in this direction with Tuff. Kudos to both of you!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think that is SUCH an excellent idea!! I think Tuff Dog would be such an inspiration to so many "disabled" people, especially children... He will show them all that it doesn't matter if you are missing a limb, you can do just as much as everyone else


----------

